# lola turns 4 months



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

here is our little lola at four months -- we couldn't be happier with our bouncy little girl.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lola is so cute!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning. Love her coat, she's going to be a curly lady x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lola is really gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Lola .... 

Love the name Lola .. such a pretty name xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Lola! She's really gorgeous!


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks, all! we are definitely smitten with her.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aw she is gorgeous  can't wait to see what my puppy looks like when she is older  xx


----------

